# hi



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi

I am Emile and i live in vancouver. I loved mantids about 6 years ago then for some reason i lost interest. Well over the past year i have been re-gaining my interest in mantids and other Arthropods.

I currently have some chinese ooths and i want to get my hands on some orchids and or flower mantids..... well any mantis i would love  . I have had a hard time looking for a breeder in canada but i think i have found one. Don't know what else to say..... well thats me.

- Emile


----------



## revmdn (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello Emile and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome from cold, snowy, white, quite, soft ...cold,,,, oh already said that...brrr OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Headspace (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome, from New Jersey.


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Dinora (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Emile from Vancouver, I'm Dinora from Houston!

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

hey hey hey


----------

